

When a giant brand leaves a hole, what happens next? - dsr12
http://pandodaily.com/2012/11/26/when-a-giant-brand-leaves-a-hole-what-happens-next/

======
UraniumTurd
I recently discovered some holes in the big social media networks involving
the way they promote other business. Now its all about getting the idea a good
co-founder who doesnt mind teaching me a thing or two about how this works. I
also see what they arent offering the average user & I think that it,may be
what sells the whole idea.

